# Actual Dimensions for Puppy Crate



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

8 week old male german line GSD

We will buy crates as he gets larger.

What dimensions for a crate for an 8 week old in inches? 

I see alot of people mention size, but dimensions would help so I can look across many different brands.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

You can get a life time crate, the 48" and just use the divider to keep his area small. My first crate (it lasted about 4 weeks due to growth), was about 30 x 20"?? It should only be large enough to allow standing up and turning around, at first. My real rule is, if they pee or poop in it, they have to lay in it. That may seem strange, but it's actually what keeps them from doing it.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I use a Medium Vari-Kennel when I bring Puppies home.

Medium (28 x 20.5 x 21.5) 

They usually outgrow it in about a month, but I find it's that perfect size to stand up and turn around in to get potty training off to the right start.

From there I graduate to the Large or X-large Varikennel depending on what I think the pup will need as an adult for a travel crate for the car.
Large (36 x 25 x 27) (I use these for my female and small male)
Extra Large (40 x 27 x 30) (I have these for my 2 big boys)

Aroung 6 months, I transfer to the full size 48" wire crate for the house.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

JKlatsky said:


> I use a Medium Vari-Kennel when I bring Puppies home.
> 
> Medium (28 x 20.5 x 21.5)
> 
> ...


Awesome!!! That is exactly the info I was looking for  Thanks guys!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a 48 inch midwestern crate that came with a divider not that we needed that divider for long,lol. GSD's grow fast- get a crate that will last him a lifetime and use the divider


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Relayer said:


> You can get a life time crate, the 48" and just use the divider to keep his area small. My first crate (it lasted about 4 weeks due to growth), was about 30 x 20"?? It should only be large enough to allow standing up and turning around, at first. My real rule is, if they pee or poop in it, they have to lay in it. That may seem strange, but it's actually what keeps them from doing it.


Thanks! That is perfect information!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow! This is great information!!! Thanks everyone!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I know other people like them...but I really hate the whole divider thing. I can't fit a 48" crate in my bedroom, but want to have the puppy in there with me the first months. If they do have an accident I hate having to pull out the giant pan to clean it all out. 

I also hate wire crate for tiny puppies because they seem to get paws caught when playing with things and when they do have an accident they invariably seem to drag their tails through and then they wag their tails and then pee is all over the walls. and not in the crate. 

With the small Vari kennel, I can actually pick the kennel up with the puppy in it and take it outside where I can let the puppy out in the yard and hose out the kennel and then the puppy. And while all of my puppies have each had less accidents than I can count on one hand, those 2 puppy diarrhea moments that I missed were enough to convince me that this is SO much easier.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> I know other people like them...but I really hate the whole divider thing. I can't fit a 48" crate in my bedroom, but want to have the puppy in there with me the first months. If they do have an accident I hate having to pull out the giant pan to clean it all out.
> 
> I also hate wire crate for tiny puppies because they seem to get paws caught when playing with things and when they do have an accident they invariably seem to drag their tails through and then they wag their tails and then pee is all over the walls. and not in the crate.
> 
> With the small Vari kennel, I can actually pick the kennel up with the puppy in it and take it outside where I can let the puppy out in the yard and hose out the kennel and then the puppy. And while all of my puppies have each had less accidents than I can count on one hand, those 2 puppy diarrhea moments that I missed were enough to convince me that this is SO much easier.


... and up until now, everyone was agreeing so well.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

LOL I've never had a dog go in their crate, but thats something to consider and a great visual to giggle about


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Relayer said:


> ... and up until now, everyone was agreeing so well.



Don't mean to cause trouble!! 

But after too many hotdogs one training day and having to clean poop splatter off my white walls from the waggy-I'm-so-sorry-I-didn't want-to-go-in-my-crate puppy tail and then having to carry frantic icky poop covered puppy outside so he didn't run poopy paw prints on the carpet, and then after cleaning puppy and crate (which I had to clean inside with paper towels and Nature's Miracle because I'm not really strong enough to manage to get the 48" inch crate outside to the hose on my own) and then having to go back and clean walls from where frantic wiggly puppy splattered more on the walls...

 NO thanks on wire crates for puppy that I cannot carry. No one gets a wire crate until they can be trusted to hold it until I get to them. 


(That may have been the worst puppy experience of my life. Amazing how trauma changes you.  )


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Hmmm, yeah I initially looked into wire and decided against it for some of the same reasons I see some posting  Plus we cannot fit a 48 incher in the sleeping area 

Our breeder is already training them crate and outside so pups will have a good start already. Last one I got from this breeder was housebroken already also when we got her at 12 weeks old.

And speaking of pups, we will have one of these two little long coat boys...I received the pictures this morning of them at 5 and half weeks old!!!


----------

